# scanner marque Apple 1988



## Langellier (18 Novembre 2015)

J'ai reçu pour mon musée un scanner scsi de la marque Apple datant de 1987-1988. (NB : d'après MacTracker le premier scanner Apple date de 1988, sauf que sur le mien c'est écrit 1987 avec le logo Apple !)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Scanner
Je l'ai mis sous-tension et semble fonctionner.
J'ai cherché sans succès un pilote ou un installeur sur le web pour le faire fonctionner.
Peut-on, par exemple, utiliser Photoshop et l'importation image Twain ?


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2015)

Langellier a dit:


> Peut-on, par exemple, utiliser Photoshop et l'importation image Twain ?


Ca dépendra de ta version de Photoshop... https://helpx.adobe.com/fr/photoshop/kb/twain-plug-photoshop-cs4-cs5.html ...et sans garantie.


----------



## gmaa (18 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Ben tu essayes!

Transfert d'images le voit?


----------



## Langellier (19 Novembre 2015)

j'ai essayé avec deux G3 : le branchement SCSI de ce scanner les fait planter malgré la conformité de la numérotation SCSI.


----------



## magicPDF (20 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour.

Il faut un Macintosh 68x pour faire fonctionner cette antiquité, avec un système antérieur à 8 (et peut-être 8 aussi avec de la chance…).
Je ne crois pas que ça puisse fonctionner avec un PowerPC.


----------



## flippy (20 Novembre 2015)

Même avec un bouchon de terminaison pour la chaîne SCSI ?


----------



## gmaa (20 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Une solution passe peut-être par un câble "convertisseur" *SCSI vers USB*.
Fait cette recherche et tu verras, il y en plein…
Ma mémoire flanche mais j'ai dû en utiliser un jadis…


----------



## magicPDF (22 Novembre 2015)

J'oubliais : il te faudra aussi trouver une prise électrique en 110 volts. 

La dernière fois que j'ai essayé de faire fonctionner un scanner Apple c'était avec un des premiers PowerPC et déjà ce n'était plus compatible.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2015)

magicPDF a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai essayé de faire fonctionner un scanner Apple c'était avec un des premiers PowerPC et déjà ce n'était plus compatible.


Raaaahhh! #@% d'obsolescence programmée.


----------



## Langellier (23 Novembre 2015)

Je viens de brancher (en scsi avec terminaison) mon scanner Apple sur un LC 475. 
Pas de plantage 
J'ai essayé d'acquérir une image avec le logiciel Photoshop 2.5.1.
Hélas, le scanner n'est pas reconnu : on me demande de connecter et allumer le scanner. 
il me manque donc un pilote scanner aplle que je n'ai pas trouvé sur internet.


----------



## magicPDF (23 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Raaaahhh! #@% d'obsolescence programmée.



Révolutionnaires à leur sortie, les scanners Apple ont très vite été dépassés et sont toujours restés chers. Plus personne n'en voulait, et d'ailleurs Apple a arrêté de vendre des scanners.

Obsolescence programmée ou non, il serait difficile et cher de maintenir la compatibilité avec toutes les antiquités juste pour satisfaire quelques collectionneurs.


----------



## CBi (23 Novembre 2015)

Vuescan est donné comme fonctionnant avec le OneScanner 600. Avec un peu de chance il fonctionne aussi, au moins partiellement, avec le tien?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2015)

Je suis arrivé à trouver la vieille page avec les pilotes de scanners Apple mais elle est très difficile à faire apparaitre.

Le lien est celui-ci : http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...merican/Macintosh/Display-Peripheral/Scanner/

Problème : si tu cliques, tu as de fortes chances d'être redirigé vers le support Apple : http://images.apple.com/support/not_found.html

Le truc : accéder à http://download.info.apple.com/ ou http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/ et remonter petit à petit dans les pages du serveur apache jusqu'à scanner.

Parfois tu vas te retrouver sur http://images.apple.com/support/not_found.html

Tu recommences. Il faut insister. Insister. Insister.

Pour ce faire, j'utilise Waterfox (un fork de Firefox) parce Safari m'envoie bouler à chaque fois. Mais surtout, j'ouvre le lien dans un autre onglet, ce qui me permet de recommencer sans perdre la page précédente.


----------



## Langellier (7 Décembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je suis arrivé à trouver la vieille page avec les pilotes de scanners Apple mais elle est très difficile à faire apparaitre.
> Le lien est celui-ci : http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...merican/Macintosh/Display-Peripheral/Scanner/
> Problème : si tu cliques, tu as de fortes chances d'être redirigé vers le support Apple : http://images.apple.com/support/not_found.html
> Le truc : accéder à http://download.info.apple.com/ ou http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/ et remonter petit à petit dans les pages du serveur apache jusqu'à scanner.
> ...



On m'a communiqué cette adresse :
ftp://ftp.usal.es/software/windows/drivers/scanner/Apple scanner 1200-30/
j'ai téléchargé, les pilotes fonctionnent, mais malheureusement le scanner semble bloqué (le chariot refuse de se déplacer).
Deux possibilités : il y'a quelque part un endroit pour débloquer ; le scanner est défectueux.


----------



## Invité (11 Décembre 2015)

Un autre truc en MP aussi…


----------



## luc1en (11 Décembre 2015)

Langellier a dit:


> On m'a communiqué cette adresse :
> ftp://ftp.usal.es/software/windows/drivers/scanner/Apple scanner 1200-30/
> j'ai téléchargé, les pilotes fonctionnent, mais malheureusement le scanner semble bloqué (le chariot refuse de se déplacer).
> Deux possibilités : il y'a quelque part un endroit pour débloquer ; le scanner est défectueux.


Bonjour,

il n'y aurait pas une vis 1/4 de tour ? De mémoire, elle peut se trouver sous le boîtier ou encore sous la charnière du couvercle (vu sur mon premier Scanjet HP).
Sur un Apple visible ici elle semble être sur un côté.


----------



## Langellier (11 Décembre 2015)

Langellier a dit:


> On m'a communiqué cette adresse :
> ftp://ftp.usal.es/software/windows/drivers/scanner/Apple scanner 1200-30/
> j'ai téléchargé, les pilotes fonctionnent, mais malheureusement le scanner semble bloqué (le chariot refuse de se déplacer).
> Deux possibilités : il y'a quelque part un endroit pour débloquer ; le scanner est défectueux.





luc1en a dit:


> Bonjour,
> il n'y aurait pas une vis 1/4 de tour ? De mémoire, elle peut se trouver sous le boîtier ou encore sous la charnière du couvercle (vu sur mon premier Scanjet HP).
> Sur un Apple visible ici elle semble être sur un côté.


J'ai regardé dessous, rien ; dans la charnière non plus. Sur le côté j'ai trouvé ceci :


----------



## luc1en (11 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

la chose ressemble à un verrouillage mais de quoi ? Est-ce que la pièce grise correspond physiquement avec le chariot porte-lampe que tu vois par la vitre ?
Je n'ai trouvé aucune image de démontage ou d'éclaté de scanner Apple.


----------



## matacao (14 Décembre 2015)

cadeau: http://tim.id.au/laptops/apple/misc/apple_scanner_products.pdf


----------



## magicPDF (16 Décembre 2015)

matacao a dit:


> cadeau: http://tim.id.au/laptops/apple/misc/apple_scanner_products.pdf


Je ne regrette pas d'avoir cliqué sur ce lien !
Ça ajoutera un nouveau dinosaure à ma collection de "vieux" PDF interactifs de démonstration.

Ce PDF à plus de 20 ans et il fonctionne toujours comme attendu : affichage à 100%, en mode page unique, boutons de navigation, et signets affichés à l'ouverture.
A l'époque on savait faire des PDF chez Apple.

Par contre, il est dommage que 20 ans après Apple ne soit toujours pas fichu de fournir un lecteur de PDF capable de supporter un minimum d'interactivité, parce-que tout ce que je viens de citer ne fonctionne pas avec Aperçu (sauf les boutons).
Il faut utiliser Acrobat Reader !!!


----------



## luc1en (16 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

généré avec Framemaker, qui existe encore… pour Windows. Sacré coucou cette "application".


----------

